# Venus LAOWA 15mm f4 1:1 wide angle macro



## krisbell (Jan 17, 2017)

I couldnt see a thread dedicated to this rather unique lens so thought I would start one up. 

It is a great lens for capturing closeups of small animals while at the same time, with its wide angle FOV, providing the viewer with an idea of the habitat within which the animal lives. However, as always in photography, there is a trade-off as it is manual aperture and manual focus, and doesnt report to the camera body. This can make it a major pain to use, but when everything comes together it is a wonderful, inexpensive toy.



Sahara Frog (Pelophylax saharicus) by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Cunningham&#x27;s skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Puff adder (Bitis arietans) - Morocco by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Mograbin Diadem Snake (Spalerosophis dolichospilus) by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the last picture. Well done, krisbell.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 17, 2017)

Great ones, KrisBell!
I like the frog photo very much.
-r


----------



## NorbR (Jan 17, 2017)

I've seen mentions of this lens here and there, but I have to say, yours are by far the best examples I've seen of pictures taken with this lens. Great images! They really highlight the unique look one can get with the wide angle macro. Thanks for sharing


----------



## krisbell (Jan 17, 2017)

Many thanks for your comments. I forgot to mention a couple of other problems with using this lens...

Getting nice low-down, eye-level shots of particularly small critters can be difficult as the front glass element has quite a wide rim/collar, meaning you often need to dig the lens into the ground to get the camera pointing more horizontally rather than shooting down at the animal. You can always put the animal in an elevated position (on a rock for example) but even then they would need to be next to the front edge of the perch and you also run the danger of it looking too posed.

Another issue is the ability to get subjects lit from the front when shooting macro. The focus distance is incredibly small - I was no further away than 3 inches in any of the above shots - and as a result it is difficult to get light to reach all parts of the animal evenly. A well diffused light helps, as does shooting in the lowest ISO possible to enable gentle lifting of shadows in post processing.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 17, 2017)

Very nice shots! I have this lens and can attest to its difficulties.

Are these actually wild subjects? The biggest issue I've had with reptiles is getting close enough to them for these types of shots. Also, snakes here (garter snakes) aren't dangerous at all.


----------



## krisbell (Jan 17, 2017)

kirispupis said:


> Very nice shots! I have this lens and can attest to its difficulties.
> 
> Are these actually wild subjects? The biggest issue I've had with reptiles is getting close enough to them for these types of shots. Also, snakes here (garter snakes) aren't dangerous at all.



Thanks! Yes all the animals are wild. It certainly can pose problems getting so close to the subjects without spooking them. Some individuals perform beautifully, others less so!



Huntsman and his boots by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jan 17, 2017)

RATS!
First impression was a pair of well used boots ...
Then, what a shocker. That's a huge one. A pet?!
-r


----------



## NancyP (Jan 17, 2017)

Kris, I am impressed. Not least, how did you get your subjects so close? These are really handsome snakes and frog shots.


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 17, 2017)

Awesome shots kris, really like the frog, although for my taste it's a bit too dark. How DID you get so close to that snakes? That's an MF lens right? So have to get your hands in front of the camera to focus, only cm away from some seriously poisonous snakes.. 

-Sebastian


----------



## mrzero (Jan 17, 2017)

krisbell said:


> Many thanks for your comments. I forgot to mention a couple of other problems with using this lens...
> 
> Getting nice low-down, eye-level shots of particularly small critters can be difficult as the front glass element has quite a wide rim/collar, meaning you often need to dig the lens into the ground to get the camera pointing more horizontally rather than shooting down at the animal. You can always put the animal in an elevated position (on a rock for example) but even then they would need to be next to the front edge of the perch and you also run the danger of it looking too posed.
> 
> Another issue is the ability to get subjects lit from the front when shooting macro. The focus distance is incredibly small - I was no further away than 3 inches in any of the above shots - and as a result it is difficult to get light to reach all parts of the animal evenly. A well diffused light helps, as does shooting in the lowest ISO possible to enable gentle lifting of shadows in post processing.



This was what I am curious about. Are you doing anything to light these shots? We've seen a lot of discussion of lighting rigs for small macro, but I'm curious what you might do to light these larger subjects.

Again, great shots. Laowa should pay you for these.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 17, 2017)

krisbell said:


> Many thanks for your comments. I forgot to mention a couple of other problems with using this lens...
> 
> Getting nice low-down, eye-level shots of particularly small critters can be difficult as the front glass element has quite a wide rim/collar, meaning you often need to dig the lens into the ground to get the camera pointing more horizontally rather than shooting down at the animal. You can always put the animal in an elevated position (on a rock for example) but even then they would need to be next to the front edge of the perch and you also run the danger of it looking too posed.
> 
> Another issue is the ability to get subjects lit from the front when shooting macro. The focus distance is incredibly small - I was no further away than 3 inches in any of the above shots - and as a result it is difficult to get light to reach all parts of the animal evenly. A well diffused light helps, as does shooting in the lowest ISO possible to enable gentle lifting of shadows in post processing.



Wait...how do you "put the animal in an elevated position" or "make it look too posed" if it's a wild animal? From a quality perspective the photos are very nice - in particular I'm curious how you did the lighting - but they fall more in the bucket of "great animal portrait" than "exceptional wildlife photography" if you had a handler train the animal.


----------



## krisbell (Jan 17, 2017)

mrzero said:


> This was what I am curious about. Are you doing anything to light these shots? We've seen a lot of discussion of lighting rigs for small macro, but I'm curious what you might do to light these larger subjects.



For all these shots the lighting used was natural backlighting combined with a diffused on-camera flash.



kirispupis said:


> Wait...how do you "put the animal in an elevated position" or "make it look too posed" if it's a wild animal? From a quality perspective the photos are very nice - in particular I'm curious how you did the lighting - but they fall more in the bucket of "great animal portrait" than "exceptional wildlife photography" if you had a handler train the animal.



All these animals are wild and it was just me photographing them on my own, with no animal trainer involved. I seriously doubt you could train any of the animals pictured even if you wanted to! For something like a frog or a lizard you can simply place them on a rock (elevated position), for the venomous snakes you pretty much have to let them do what they want and make the most of any pose they assume.



LordofTackle said:


> Awesome shots kris, really like the frog, although for my taste it's a bit too dark. How DID you get so close to that snakes? That's an MF lens right? So have to get your hands in front of the camera to focus, only cm away from some seriously poisonous snakes..
> 
> -Sebastian



Many thanks Sebastian, I am somewhat protected by the lens and camera, but mostly by the large diffuser. For the puff adder my focusing hand was in a protective glove as those guys strike often and quickly and with large fangs, but the tiger snake had a fairly placid temperament after it got used to me being there. I simply backed off a little if it started hissing or looked like it was going to strike.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 17, 2017)

krisbell said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > This was what I am curious about. Are you doing anything to light these shots? We've seen a lot of discussion of lighting rigs for small macro, but I'm curious what you might do to light these larger subjects.
> ...



Very impressive then. I assume you work with/study reptiles either as a profession or as a major hobby? For the snakes I would assume one must be an expert on their behavior. For instance, what's to prevent the snake from biting your head? We have rattlesnakes that I've photographed with a telephoto, but I'm not confident enough in predicting them to get close enough for the Laowa.

For lighting then, you used something like a 600EX with a large diffusers on it? Did you use anything to move it closer to the end of the lens to avoid shadows?

As an aside, how common are the subjects you photographed in Morocco? I will be visiting there in April - spending some time in the Atlas mountains and around Ouarzazate. I'm wondering if it's worth bringing the 15mm.


----------



## krisbell (Jan 17, 2017)

kirispupis said:


> Very impressive then. I assume you work with/study reptiles either as a profession or as a major hobby? For the snakes I would assume one must be an expert on their behavior. For instance, what's to prevent the snake from biting your head? We have rattlesnakes that I've photographed with a telephoto, but I'm not confident enough in predicting them to get close enough for the Laowa.
> 
> For lighting then, you used something like a 600EX with a large diffusers on it? Did you use anything to move it closer to the end of the lens to avoid shadows?
> 
> As an aside, how common are the subjects you photographed in Morocco? I will be visiting there in April - spending some time in the Atlas mountains and around Ouarzazate. I'm wondering if it's worth bringing the 15mm.



Yes I used to be a herptelogist, and it remains a major hobby. There is virtually no possibility of the snakes pictured here biting my head as it is hidden behind a lens, a camera, a flash and a diffuser and they are all very small animals (despite how they look in the pictures).

I used the one down from the 600EX (is it a 580EX?) with a Lumiquest softbox. With the flash on camera and with the diffuser on, it sits in front of the lens so I have to tuck it behind the front lip. Shadows are a nuisance but more from the natural light hence why I generally shoot with this lens either into the sun or in the shade.

Snakes are common in Morocco if you put a lot of time in and are looking in the right places. We found over 40 in a 5 day trip in 2016 so I'm sure you will come across a few.


----------



## krisbell (Mar 22, 2017)

A couple more...



Golden Stag Beetle by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Giant Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes interioris) by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2017)

Very mice pictures, Kris. I especially like the second on.


----------



## krisbell (May 20, 2017)

Timber Rattlesnake (Crotalus horridus) by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 20, 2017)

Great shot. Well done, krisbell.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 21, 2017)

Amazing photos Kris.
I know you know what you are doing and feel relatively safe but I don' t think I'd be able to get that close.
I'd be petrified. Fantastic pieces of work, great focussing work.


----------



## Tyroop (May 21, 2017)

Mr Kristian - I've just been taking a look through your Flickr photostream. You are one exceptionally talented photographer. Nature, in particular, but the cityscapes, landscapes and portraits are also outstanding. A real inspiration. This is the level I need to get to, but will probably never succeed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sanj (May 21, 2017)

Very beautiful photos indeed.

BUT

I find it near impossible to believe that a photographer can approach 'true' wildlife so close. Then go so low and frame. Then light and shoot with the animal posing so perfectly. 

Something I need to learn here.


----------



## brad-man (May 21, 2017)

sanj said:


> Very beautiful photos indeed.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...




Learn how to play a pungi while juggling a camera & lights 

Wonderful photos Kris!


----------



## Click (May 21, 2017)

brad-man said:


> Learn how to play a pungi while juggling a camera & lights




;D


----------



## krisbell (May 21, 2017)

brad-man said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Very beautiful photos indeed.
> ...



Lol you nailed it Brad-man, its an absolute nightmare really and I cant say I enjoy the process of taking pictures - I'd be much happier if I had bought a pair of binoculars many years ago rather than a camera!


----------



## LordofTackle (May 22, 2017)

More awesome pictures, well done 

I really really like the frog. The colors are awesome and something in the picture just speaks to me 

-Sebastian


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 25, 2017)

Dammit you're making me want one of these.


----------



## LordofTackle (May 25, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Dammit you're making me want one of these.



The animals or the lens? 

-Sebastian


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 25, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit you're making me want one of these.
> ...



Lens. Everything with more than four legs can DIAF for all I care. How is the MF with a DSLR, though? I had figured this sort of lens would be begging for a mirrorless with peaking and all.


----------



## krisbell (May 26, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Lens. Everything with more than four legs can DIAF for all I care. How is the MF with a DSLR, though? I had figured this sort of lens would be begging for a mirrorless with peaking and all.



Yeah it is a real challenge on a DSLR and to be honest where possible I mostly use it with a mirrorless. However it isnt much easier to use on a mirrorless and I never found peaking realiable enough to use so simply eyeball the screen to get correct focus.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 26, 2017)

krisbell said:


> Yeah it is a real challenge on a DSLR and to be honest where possible I mostly use it with a mirrorless. However it isnt much easier to use on a mirrorless and I never found peaking realiable enough to use so simply eyeball the screen to get correct focus.



Why is it more of a challenge on a DSLR?


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> krisbell said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it is a real challenge on a DSLR and to be honest where possible I mostly use it with a mirrorless. However it isnt much easier to use on a mirrorless and I never found peaking realiable enough to use so simply eyeball the screen to get correct focus.
> ...



I think he means focus assist and EV are helpful to him.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 26, 2017)

sanj said:


> I think he means focus assist and EV are helpful to him.



Aha! I apologize for going off topic, but focus assist is unique to mirrorless? I take most of my photos manually...


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 26, 2017)

krisbell said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Lens. Everything with more than four legs can DIAF for all I care. How is the MF with a DSLR, though? I had figured this sort of lens would be begging for a mirrorless with peaking and all.
> ...



I see, thanks. So are all these from your 5D3?


----------



## NancyP (May 26, 2017)

Don't forget, if you really like the idea of focus peaking, there are Magic Lantern stable releases for most models of Canon older than 6 months to a year. Furthermore, ML is a temporary program you load onto the camera from your memory card when you start up the camera. To get rid of it, turn off camera, take out card, replace with a card that doesn't contain the ML program, and start up camera. 

Most of the ML features are related to video, but a few are useful for stills photographers.


----------



## NancyP (May 26, 2017)

Kris Bell: re: timber rattlesnake - you have more courage than I have, my macro approach for poisonous snakes is a 180mm with or without 1.4x teleconverter. Or did you have this on a mechanized slider or stationary remote control with mechanized focus pull? I so don't trust timber rattlesnakes or cottonmouths - too aggressive and too poisonous.


----------



## krisbell (Jun 1, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Why is it more of a challenge on a DSLR?



I think for a few minor factors that add up (bear in mind it is far from 'easy' on any camera). Firstly a DSLR is bigger and bulkier and with small critters you need to be at ground level, or even have the camera below ground level and this is easier with a smaller mirrorless. Secondly I can adjust the screen and EV brightness on mirrorless, which is very helpful with achieving focus on manual focus and aperture lenses - I dont believe this is possible on my 5D3. Tilt screens, while not unique to mirrorless, are also helpful and are not offered on the higher end Canon full frame DSLRs (that I am aware of). Zooming in to focus on a certain part of the frame is also easier on my particular mirrorless (a7r) than my DSLR (5D3). There are probably a few other little quirks that I cant recall at present but they are the bigger ones.




LonelyBoy said:


> I see, thanks. So are all these from your 5D3?



No, almost none of them are from my 5D3 - most are from an a7r




NancyP said:


> Kris Bell: re: timber rattlesnake - you have more courage than I have, my macro approach for poisonous snakes is a 180mm with or without 1.4x teleconverter. Or did you have this on a mechanized slider or stationary remote control with mechanized focus pull? I so don't trust timber rattlesnakes or cottonmouths - too aggressive and too poisonous.



No this was handheld with camera on the ground. I use a large flash diffuser which generally gets the brunt of any strike and shields my face, but I also have purpose-built gloves in case they get targeted. In my limited experience of timber rattlers they are extremely docile and hardly ever strike (and a minor point but they are not poisonous but venomous ). Equally with cottonmouths they tend to threaten aggression through displays than actually striking, but I wouldnt want to put my hand in front of one!


----------



## krisbell (Aug 1, 2017)

Coral Snake Micrurus fulvius by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------

